# Muddiest horse



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

what's the muddiest horse pic you have

Here's Zahlia - normally an almost white arab !


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

cute horse!! my horses are always dirty!! hope you don't mind more than one.


----------

